# What's your Mouse / Tablet / Key-board setup?



## MMarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Mod note: Thread moved from Troubleshooting/Bugs. This is a more logical location.

I recently started using an entry level pen & tablet.  I like it a lot and can see a better quality setup would make life much easier.  But the biggest pain is trying to use a regular keyboard along side the tablet!

It makes sense that editing is more easily done with the room lights dimmed, but I can't see the keyboard keys to use keyboard shortcuts!!:x

I've searched for a wireless keyboard that has backlit keys, but find only uber tech'd out gaming keyboards.

So what's your setup??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got an Apple wireless on the left, Shuttle Pro in the middle (programmed to my most used keyboards, done by touch even if the light's on!), A5 widescreen tablet on the right.  Works a treat!


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 10, 2008)

I keep my 6x11 tablet on the keyboard tray of my desk. My keyboard stays on top of the desk right in front of my monitor. The keyboard is one of the white Apple jobs. There is usually enough illumination from the monitor to see what I need to on the keyboard.

Do you have a USB port on or near your keyboard? They make LED lights that power from a USB port. You might be able to use one of those to illuminate your keyboard.


----------



## MMarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've got an Apple wireless on the left, Shuttle Pro in the middle (programmed to my most used keyboards, done by touch even if the light's on!), A5 widescreen tablet on the right.  Works a treat!



Yes, you make mention to this in your e-book... Are the buttons on the Shuttle Pro illuminated?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

MMarz said:


> Are the buttons on the Shuttle Pro illuminated?


  No, but they fall just nicely under my fingers, and there's few enough buttons to know which is which.


----------



## MMarz (Nov 10, 2008)

rcannonp said:


> I keep my 6x11 tablet on the keyboard tray of my desk. My keyboard stays on top of the desk right in front of my monitor. The keyboard is one of the white Apple jobs. There is usually enough illumination from the monitor to see what I need to on the keyboard.
> 
> Do you have a USB port on or near your keyboard? They make LED lights that power from a USB port. You might be able to use one of those to illuminate your keyboard.



How much of a difference does the size of the tablet make??  I am using a small Bamboo Fun (4x6 I believe..it has obvious advantages, but since I haven't used a larger version I don't know the Bamboo's disadvantages).

I do have a USB port nearby, but I could more easily turn the desk lamp on  :roll:..  But the diffused light from a backlit keyboard would be easier on my eyes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

Size - well, my A5 widescreen works fantastically with my dual widescreen monitor setup.  I used a A6 (4x6 ish) on my laptop, and it's ok.  Depends on your screen res really.  But you'd see a HUGE difference between the Intuos range and the Bamboo.  It's a whole different feel, and I hate going back to my little laptop Graphire range now.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 10, 2008)

MMarz said:


> How much of a difference does the size of the tablet make??  I am using a small Bamboo Fun (4x6 I believe..it has obvious advantages, but since I haven't used a larger version I don't know the Bamboo's disadvantages).



I also have a 4x5 Intuos model that I sometimes use with my laptop screen. Jumping up to the 6x11 makes a huge difference with my 24" monitor. The 4x5 is awkward on the larger monitor and unusable in a dual monitor setup. 

Another thing, the larger tablet has two sets of buttons and touch strips. When I use my smaller tablet that only has one set I always find myself reaching for the buttons on the right side and then realizing that they aren't there.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 10, 2010)

I've yet to find a wireless mouse that works smoothly enough for editing. I have an Intuos 4 but I don't use it much as desk space is a pain at present and I'm still getting used to it. Once I get the hang of it I may go wireless again with the mouse, which was very handy as my wife is left handed.


----------



## PxlFxr (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik, I'm a lefty too, but I use a right-handed wireless mouse. That's handy, 'cause it leaves my left hand free for using the tablet stylus.

Anyone found a good bluetooth mouse? I've been reading about the new Apple mouse having some drag issues. I'd have no patience with that, working in Lightroom!


----------



## jplumansoc (Apr 10, 2010)

I use one of logitechs backlit keyboards (great for editing in the dark), the logitech performance wireless mouse and a small bamboo pad.

I've found that I use the mouse for the majority of my localized editing as I can change the sensitivity of the mouse on the fly, I will say though that my bamboo is great. I have a friend who just purchased one of the 12" LCD based ones and I've found that to be even better for sensitivity and control... the price is too big for me though... :(


----------



## happycranker (Apr 13, 2010)

Much the same I have a mouse on the left and on the right an old Wacom Sapphire 8x6" tablet with the keyboard in the middle, but thinking of upsizing to a large Wacom Intuos now as I run dual screens


----------



## pjamedia (Sep 2, 2012)

Jumping into an old thread here, but its been interesting reading. Victoria's mention of the Shuttle Pro a few years back I found to be an awesome tip. I bought one and never looked back - 300% productivity boost when editing a lot of images at once. I thought it was so good I bought my assistant one also and configured her's with the same config file as mine so if she got stuck I could guide her over the phone.

I presently use the Contour Shuttle Pro 2 on my left, a mini (apple style) keyboard in the middle (but usually pushed back when in LR as not used at all) and a Wacom Bamboo Pen and touch talet on the right, although I don't use it at all in LR, only in PS. I actually have one of the buttons on this programmed to enable/disable the touch function, so with the touch disabled, I use it as an expensive mouse mat for a Logitech wireless mouse when in LR. 

I use the mouse to hover over sliders, and to switch to next/prev image with the programmed buttons (as mentioned above), and on the shuttle pro I use the dial to slide the sliders up/down. All the other buttons are programmed and all used. I now know which button does what by touch - its a really awesome bit of kit - and for £80-90 its a steal! (jeez, I should work for these guys ;o)

I tried using the Wacom tablet for LR but just so used to my mouse with the way I have its buttons programmed for LR (next, prev image buttons on the side, and the top search button programmed for LR export) that I found the tablet to be too limiting, and not as ergonomic. Even though I programmed 2 of the tablet's buttons for prev/next in LR, these just weren't easy to find and not as comfortable to push - the buttons on the mouse just win hands down in this respect (no pun intended!) as they fall nicely under my thumb.

I know the customisation options available on the Bamboo is fairly basic compared to the Intuos, but its a couple of hundred pounds cheaper and the pen functionality is actually very good on the new model, as is the touch functionality (although no where near as good as Apple's touch pad).

Paul A


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for that, Paul.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2012)

pjamedia said:


> (jeez, I should work for these guys ;o)



You and me both!  I'd love to know how many man hours have been saved by recommending that Shuttle to people!


----------



## Tom75 (Sep 4, 2012)

MMarz said:


> Yes, you make mention to this in your e-book... Are the buttons on the Shuttle Pro illuminated?



Hi,

Just wanted to ask which e-book your are talking about?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Tom

He's talking about my book: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/books/adobe-lightroom-4-missing-faq/


----------



## Tom75 (Sep 4, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks for that tip.

Regards,
Tom


----------

